# Mirror Lake Highway



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on conditions along the Mirror Lake Highway? I would imagine this warm spring weather should open up some of the lakes pretty early this year.


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

The snotel site indicates 41 inches of snow at Trial Lake.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/nwcc/site? ... 8&state=ut

If it stays warm, it might be open by Memorial Day.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

will have 2 of my guys heading up the road on friday to measure the snow course. will give update on road conditions then.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Kingfisher, that would be great


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Not open quite yet but Wolf Creek Pass is open. Visit the following before you waste your time driving up to find closed gates.

http://udottraffic.utah.gov/CLALertViewer.aspx?CLType=3


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

see trial lake access under general fishing questions...


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

